# festo pcs404



## Markus (9 Juli 2003)

kennt wer die dinger? 
schwarz, ca. 10x10cm und 20cm hoch - pro modul.
hab hier einige rumliegen, hab mir jetzt von festo mal die software und nen stecker schicken lassen. 
(an diesere stelle muss ich übrigens mal festo loben, die haben mir sofort und gerne geholfen und das ganze (software, stecker) umsonst!)

naja jetzt ist es so das eine solche steuerung in einem andern bertieb noch im einsatz ist, und die sollte man erweitern. nix wichtiges, nur zwei lampen die mit ein paar einggängen verknüpft sind. könnte man auch hardwareseitig machen, wäre softwareseitig aber sauberer.

jetzt meine frage, ich habe gehört das man die teile entweder in awl oder in ner basic ähnlichen sprache programmiert.
stimmt das?
kennt jemand die software?
ich habe nur nen kurzen blick drauf geworfen, erklärt sich das teil relativ leicht? oder soll ichs vergessen?


----------



## Anonymous (9 Juli 2003)

Hallo,
ich kenne mich nur mit den FESTO-SPSen FPC 101 bzw. 202 aus. Die Software ist aber noch aus dem "Mittelalter" und läuft noch unter DOS. Als Programmiersparchen gibt (bzw. gab) es eine AWL (ähnliche), KOP und FUP. Die AWL war mit "WENN" - "DANN" Befehlen bestückt.
Bsp.:    WENN E0.0  AND E0.2
            DANN SETZE A 7.5.
ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig helfen....
mfg. Rayk  

enrico64@gmx.de


----------



## thomas (19 August 2003)

auch ich habe mal so eine festo-steuerung installiert,auf der software cd-rom war aber ein kleines hilfevideo mit bei. könnte es dir destimmt mal schicken wenn du interesse hast.die programmierung fand ich allerdings auch recht umständlich,wenn  dann  setze usw. in awl.
habe mich auch recht schwer mit der flankenauswertung getan.
step 7 ist halt doch gewohnter :lol: 
das hilfevideo könnte dir vielleicht helfen


----------



## Markus (19 August 2003)

hmm ein hilfevideo?
ich glaub du meinst was neueres, die sps die ich meine ist ca 20jahre alt...

kann das sein?

trotzdem mal danke!


----------



## thomas (20 August 2003)

*festo steuerung*

ja die steuerung die ich meine ist wohl erst 2-3 jahre alt,auch der typ fällt mir spontan nicht mehr ein, da ich gerade urlaub hab :lol: bin aber am montag wieder dabei und kann dir genaueres berichten.
cu thomas


----------



## SombreroVerde (13 Juli 2004)

Du hast da 'ne FPC404 vor Dir. Die CPU läßt sich in Festo-AWL oder Basic programmieren. Es können auch Assembler-Bausteine verwendet werden.


----------



## Markus (13 Juli 2004)

SombreroVerde schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast da 'ne FPC404 vor Dir. Die CPU läßt sich in Festo-AWL oder Basic programmieren. Es können auch Assembler-Bausteine verwendet werden.



danke!
kennst du die dinger?

hab hier noch 3 rumliegen


----------



## Zottel (13 Juli 2004)

Ein Teil der (oder alle?) Festo-SPSen stammt von Beck.

[url]www.beck-ipc.com
[/url][/url]


----------



## SombreroVerde (14 Juli 2004)

@Markus
Ja, die Dinger kenne ich. Leg' los mit Deinen Fragen.

@Zottel
Die FEC-Serie ist eine Entwicklung der "Beck IPC GmbH - Member of the Festo group". Von denen stammt auch der "Hutschienen-PC" (IPC) bzw. der IPC@Chip. 

Die FPC101 bis FPC606 sind eigene Entwicklungen (Ausnahme: FPC201).


----------

